# Fed up - Leo Hatchling probs..



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Guys,
last night found this little fella in the incubator, it has a tail bent at a 90 degree angle, I was hoping it was just like this after hatching but as it's still the same tonight it looks a permanent thing.... :censor:
It's from my Bell Albino/Bell Super Hypo pairing (he's proven but not by me...).










Next prob I seem to have is that the 2nd egg from the same clutch is massively deflated today but has been 'leaking' for a few hours with no signs of even a nose showing. I'm starting to suspect something is wrong and that this egg may have a dead hatchling inside.

Any ideas on this, I know it may look possibly MBD related but Mum/Dad are both in fine fettle so this seems strange ? Mum was obviously given supplements/calcium etc all the way. She is a first year breeder though and the first 2 eggs went 'duff' and were thrown. Is it sometimes the case that the 1st Hatchlings can be weak ? 

Peed off now, waited ages for these and was so excited, but the little un in pic above looks very weak and I am not holding out much hope... :devil:

As a secondary aside, the hatchling has only white bands, no yellow. Does this mean snow could be in one of the parents ?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

At a guess here i'd say you may need the vet to drop the tail at the base ? probably the best chance its gonna get.

But it may need growing on a bit before?


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

first timers(mums) can always be a problem.

Just ensure good diet, not just loaded mealies but something to chase and things should get better,,


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks folks,

Matt - was kinda thinking the same, but the hatchling looks weak and I'm not convinced it will make it at the mo.... we'll see.

Slurm - yeah, Mum's been feeding OK throughout being gravid, on the mealies, locusts and dubias so a bit annoying really, but I suppose if it isn't meant to be then so be it.

How long would you give the 2nd egg before checking ? I am 80/90 perent sure it's a dead hatchling now....:censor: 
Been about 5/6 hours since liquid started coming out but absolutely no sign of anything visible. The struggling hatchling took overnight to emerge last night, whereas the others I hatched last week were all straight out once they started.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

with the hatchling that's not yet out I'm afraid I'd be of a mind to leave it be until tomorrow and see if it makes it on it's own ~ with the little one and it's bent tail ... it could've been anything hun - incubation fluctuations, changes in humidity, the female not having the 'recipe' quite right even something genetic .... now the problem is yes you could have the tail 'dropped' however I'd be inclined to leave it alone until the leo is a lot bigger/older as it could be a sign of other internal problems in which case 'dropping' the tail and letting it regrow would in effect hide them from sight


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

CHeers Sleepy....

Yep - going to leave things till morning and if nothing then, will open the egg and see what gives.... 
I'm just hoping now this isn't a big problem and is newbie mum getting the 'mix right'.
I have 4 more eggs from her yet - so fingers crossed they are OK.... 

Cheers for the advice folks...


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Just checked the other egg (cut it open) as suspected a dead hatchling in there, looked (and smelt) like it may have been dead a while.... B&gger.

On a positive note the bent tailed hatcling is seeming to be a bit more lively..

Definitely no yellow on it (or the dead one), just white bands/spots, so I'm thinking I may have some unknown snow in the mix. Mum has made me wonder once or twice in the past as to whether she was Mack Snow Albino, so I'm thinking it could be the case.

Fingers crossed the next clutch to hatch are all OK..


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

b*gger  fingers crossed for the other ones hun : victory:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

To me this looks like an egg shell related development issue. Personally I think it is most likely that the gecko has become 'stuck' to the egg shell while developing and the tail has become fused in this position. Is its back straight?

Andy


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Andy, the back appears straight, just the tail is wonky...
My first thought after it hatched was that it had 'set' in that position somehow, so maybe you're theory is right.

I've also noticed a dark staining to this little leo's midsection, almost like an internal bleed so I'm still unsure on how healthy it is.
At the moment it's seeming to be a bit quiet but is moving around, looks a bit underdeveloped so will just see how it pans out now.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/378781-leo-bell-albino-check.html

Update of sorts here folks, mum's mix looks to have improved !

Latest of here clutches popped last night.... :2thumb:

The little wonky one is hanging in and eating of sorts.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

glad to hear hun ~ fingers crossed things just keep getting better for you : victory:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

This could very well have something to do with incubation temp fluctuations or it could be genetic...

Weak hatchlings can also be the result of morph mixing... Think about it, how many defective genes can we stuff into one animal before we start to see weaker animals being hatched??? Just something to think about...


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey All, update time....

Original ...










Now...










Spot the difference (yeah it is the same gecko !) : victory:

Ol' wonky tail....

Chunky watch included again to show scale !!! :lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

thats fantastic! cant beleive the difference! brill news:no1:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Rach,

it has taken some time but she's getting there now and the tail is barely noticeable now it's thickened up and grown.

She's a really chilled little softy now takes mealies form my hand...It was the only way I could get her eating at first so now she's used to it ! Little madam :lol2:

She does feed from a bowl now too, but we'll be keeping her as she's a bit special to us now....


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Thanks Rach,
> 
> it has taken some time but she's getting there now and the tail is barely noticeable now it's thickened up and grown.
> 
> ...


ah a good news story for once, i like reading about people putting the effort in and getting results nice one mate :2thumb:.

its also good to hear your keeping her and not straight off "to market" good job :no1:

viz


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well done Bro` - a fantastic testament to your commitment and conscienscious approach to the whole breeding ball game


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

funky1 said:


> Well done Bro` - a fantastic testament to your commitment and conscienscious approach to the whole breeding ball game


 
Aww now that just made me nearly cry.....

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Cheers matey - it's appreciated ! :notworthy:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

*passes BRO a hanky*


funky1 said:


> Well done Bro` - a fantastic testament to your commitment and conscienscious approach to the whole breeding ball game


I'll second that :no1:


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

congratulations just read this thread, and i am so happy for you.....: victory:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Aww now that just made me nearly cry.....
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Cheers matey - it's appreciated ! :notworthy:


 
Hugs and hankies out at Rodbaston then, ( I`ll just shake yer hand ):whistling2:.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> Hugs and hankies out at Rodbaston then, ( I`ll just shake yer hand ):whistling2:.


Not even a little peck on the cheek ? 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Not even a little peck on the cheek ?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: ooh now that's a leading question :lol2:


----------

